# Selling Eggs/Chicks - Hit & Miss



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I love to incubate, I would run them all year if I could get rid of the birds I hatch. I live in Idaho and notice that to move any birds I have to either trade them or give them away. Even then it's hard to get takers. 

Where are you from and how is the bird market in your area?


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Well I had 12 white crested black polish that I hatched about 2 months back...I was asking $20 or 2 pullets for them. No takers...the second I said free people were all over it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try breaking them up a bit. Some don't want all that many at once and if they're not sexed it makes it harder for them to bite. Having pairs or trios usually works best. You could/should get 20$ for a pair or 30$ for a trio. 

I used Craigslist quite a bit when I was still raising them. It has its downsides but I was always lucky when using it and rehomed what I advertised and once information was out there usually had people contacting me later.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Good call, I never thought of that. I will test the trio theory.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

There is no market for chickens around here after the farm stores stop selling chicks in the spring. I've tried craig's list and sometimes I can find some but generally they are free. I only have room for 2 more birds (I live in town, we have a 10 hen limit, no males) so I don't have the problem of having any to rehome unless I just can't resist the fluff balls at the stores. They always turn out to be roosters so I have to rehome them. I would love to incubate just for the experience but I have this little problem, unless the chick is guaranteed female, I ALWAYS get males. If I incubated, I'd have an incubator full of roosters with my luck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever happened with the excess chicks?


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Out of my last 3 batches I have kept 6, sold 0, and given away about 40 birds. This is fine, these were all barnyard mixes anyways. Im prepping for a little side hustle this spring where I will offer custom incubation for people, this way I only hatch what they want. I might still hatch something for myself too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite a few people do that custom hatching as a side thing. Some do it from their own birds, especially those that raise show birds.

Some will hatch from eggs provided by the person interested in having certain breeds.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Quite a few people do that custom hatching as a side thing. Some do it from their own birds, especially those that raise show birds.
> 
> Some will hatch from eggs provided by the person interested in having certain breeds.


I need to look deeper into it, in my area we do not have many that offer this, and fewer I would actually trust, lol.


----------

